# Résolu - Icone disparue (VLC)



## Pierre-Nico (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai changé mes icones de fichiers sous VLC, je l'ai fait en ouvrant le dossier "Ressource" et en collant les nouvelles icones (puis Remplacer tout).

Cependant mes icones de fichiers sont maintenant des icones de type "blank".

Une idée ??

Bonne journée et bonne année !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2006)

T&#233;l&#233;charges Pic2Icon.
Ouvres les paquets de VLC, dupliques les ic&#244;nes souhait&#233;es sur ton bureau. 
Lances Pic2iCon, glisses les ic&#244;nes dans la fen&#234;tre principale. Elles s'afficheront automatiquement. Il ne te reste plus qu'a les appliquer via la m&#233;thode pomme I.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Janvier 2007)

Mes îcones sont au bon format... ICNS, jutilise pixadex et candybar.

Cependant, chose étrange, CandyBar ne m'affiche pas toute les icones, seulement quelques unes...

Une idée ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de résoudre mon problème, en fait j'ai retéléchargé l'application...

Bonne soirée.


----------

